# Different sizes for different scripts



## rightnow

Hi,

I'd like to know wether it's possible to set different sizes for different scripts (Latin, Arabic, Han...) even if they appear in the same webpage.

Hope to hear news soon.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi. The only thing that I can recommend is Control button and +, - and 0 keys. This makes the text larger, smaller and resets it size.  You can "zoom in" as you need to see something more clearly and zoom out when you are done.

Actually, I do see that there is a new way that I can change the default size for a certain script. What did you have in mind? Larger fonts in Arabic, but "regular size" for English?


----------



## rightnow

mkellogg said:


> Actually, there is a new way that I can change the default size for a certain script.



I'd like to know what that way is



mkellogg said:


> What did you have in mind? Larger fonts in Arabic, but "regular size" for English?



Yes, for both chinese and arabic languages I'd increase the size of characters.

Ideally, I'd like to modify font settings such as typeface, specially in arabic which in handwritten shows numerous ligatures.


----------



## mkellogg

rightnow said:


> I'd like to know what that way is


CSS Unicode-range.  I guess, in theory, you could add an add-on to your web browser that sets the CSS for this site or all sites, but it is a bit technical.  We will look into it here to see what we can do, but if you come up with some CSS that gives you what you like, show it to me and we might put it on the site ourselves.

EDIT: I did a little more research and it seems that setting the size is not possible.  You can set a different font, but not a different size. I am not certain, but that is what it looks like.


----------



## rightnow

mkellogg said:


> We will look into it here to see what we can do



Unfortunately I have no idea about codes so I cannot create an add-in or extension, and I am unaware of any site where I could ask for one.
The users would benefit immensely if such an option were added to this lexical resource.

Hope to hear news soon.
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Jamal31

The only way I know of is to increase the font size awhile highlighting the text. Unfortunately I don't think there is any built-in option for the forums.


----------



## rightnow

mkellogg said:


> We will look into it here to see what we can do



Any news? Should I contact with the dictionary adms.?


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, I just ran into a dead end.  We can increase the font size for a specific forum like we have done for Arabic, but otherwise, I don't see anything that I can do.


----------

